# European travel insurance



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Advice sought please,

I usually don't DO insurance when abroad but my partner Audrey insists we need travel insurance for a trip to France and early next year to Morocco, who do you wise and worldly people sign up to when travelling abroad.

The French trip is for one month, the Morocco tour 2-3 months.

Thank you in advance,

Norman.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We always have insurance, as the EHIC card only covers you for emergency treatment.

We used our insurance last year, as unfortunately my husband became unwell, the service was excellent, he was treated and we were able to carry on with our holiday in Spain, otherwise we would have either had to go back to the UK or pay a fortune, in my opinion it is money well spent, even if it is just for peace of mind.

Cavaqueen


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

We are with TopDog Insurance, Silver Plan, Annual Multi Trip, 100 days cover..... other companies are available.
Bd..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have annual cover for 'Europe' but if I am correct(policy not to hand only certificate) it also covers any country 'bordering the Mediterranean.

It is quite comprehensive as it includes skiing, for which we had a claim this year for a day's lift closure.

It is a 'Silver' policy and costs £244 a year for the two of us. They have others with less cover.

The company is Worldwide Travel Insurance, 1-7 Commercial Road, Paddock Wood, Tonbridge, Kent TN12 6YT tel 01892 833338 Web:worldwideinsure.com

Since you are going for up to 4 months, annual cover would almost certainly be cheaper than 2 single trip policies.

Geoff


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks once again for the help on this forum, we will give this company a call, much appreciated.

Norman.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

In Spain earlier this year my wife was taken to the excellent Levante private hospital, Benidorm with ticker problems. So glad we had invested in what some have said was an expensive insurance policy. I would never go off simply relying on the EHIC. Thankfully the policy is for world wide travel.

On the Morocco issue, having been there twice, the only vehicle breakdown cover I could get was the German ADAC.

Hope you have happy, trouble free travels.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

With a pre-existing high blood pressure problem that Audrey has the quote was £550 for the two of us, we will continue to look,  
Norman.


----------



## Fermenter (Sep 3, 2012)

We use staysure as they seem quite reasonable


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tucano said:


> With a pre-existing high blood pressure problem that Audrey has the quote was £550 for the two of us, we will continue to look,
> Norman.


Norman

I also have high blood pressure(controlled). I declared it and it is noted on the schedule. Still only the premium I quoted.

We have got re-patriation to Poland endorsed. Maaybe their quotes are geared to what the local market is.

Geoff


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I got a quote from the Caravan & Camping Club and was pleasantly surprised by a competitive quote. £204 for 6 months. And they include your pet. Don't know about medical conditions. You need to phone them to declare.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Staysure for us as is the only one we have found which would cover my husbands medical problems rather than just exclude them.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

EHIC covers you for pre existing conditions so always worth having


and as long as you stay at a state hospital you can claim the money back.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> EHIC covers you for pre existing conditions so always worth having
> 
> and as long as you stay at a state hospital you can claim the money back.


But most countries seem to be enforcing the 'only emergency' rule and not, e.g. a visit to a doctor for a prescriptin renewal. Nor would travel insurance. For this you would need health insurance.

Unless you know the doctor :wink: -and are paying for the medication, which in a lot of countries even the locals have to, or at least contribute.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Never EVER EVER travel without health insurance.

About 25 years ago I was on holiday with the family in Portugal and my sister ( normal good health, in her 30's) was taken seriously ill and had to be brought back to UK by air ambulance.

I asked the insurance company what the cost had been.

£27000  :lol:    (yes twenty seven thousand pounds, the premium was £11!!)

And that was TWENTY FIVE years ago and was within the EU, heaven knows what the cost for a similar service from Morrocco would be now !!

Thats my experience, if I had to pay the air ambulance costs it would have bankrupted me !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Never EVER EVER travel without health insurance.
> 
> About 25 years ago I was on holiday with the family in Portugal and my sister ( normal good health, in her 30's) was taken seriously ill and had to be brought back to UK by air ambulance.
> 
> ...


Andy

In my post before your's I referred to both 'Travel Insurance' and 'Health Insurance'

I expect the re-patriation was done on Travel Insurance. I am not sure Health Insurance would cover that.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I think Travel Insurance is what you take out when you travel abroad and will cover medical emergencies including repatriation, as well as theft, cancellation and other typical problems sometimes encountered when travelling abroad etc. The medical part insists you have an EHIC.

You may also need cover for your vehicle in the event of breakdown or accident.


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*insurance*

Hi i used mtc for years ,but they finished this year , we used nationwide, when we went out of Europe .so i phoned nationwide , i have 100 days max in one period no limit on times plus this is for world wide cover,the price £125 for me and wife with blood pressure and over 70 kenny


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We always use Stay sure , We are usually away for 10 months a year and use their long stay insurance.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Peoples,

Many thanks for your responses, we/Audrey is still looking into it all.

Norman.


----------

